# Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2009)

*Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (17. Februar 2009)

*Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

also den thermalright 120 true black finde ich wesentlich besser als die Kupferversion.sieht geiler aus mit nem roten leuchtenden (LED) lüfter drann und dann ab dafür und soviel schlechter als die kupfer-komplett version kühlt der auch nich


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Februar 2009)

*Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ja, Ich vermisse einen... Und zwar den IFX-14! Auch wenn er nicht mit bunten Plastikabdeckungen oder übermäßiger Beleuchtung ausgestattet ist, ist er mit seinem Design einfach ein Schmuckstück!!!


----------



## Scorp (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ach, wenn ich so an CPU Kühler denke, vor einiger Zeit gabs doch so nen Bericht über nen CPU-Kühler mit Flüssigmetal innendrinn. PCGH wollte den auch testen, seit dem hab ich aber nix mehr gehört? 
Wurde der jetzt schon getestet? Oder ist der noch net im Handel?
also wenn vllt ein Redakteur kurz was posten würde dazu^^ würd mich echt intressieren, denn der sollte ja ner WaKü konkurenz machen...(  )


----------



## El-Hanfo (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Ja, Ich vermisse einen... Und zwar den IFX-14! Auch wenn er nicht mit bunten Plastikabdeckungen oder übermäßiger Beleuchtung ausgestattet ist, ist er mit seinem Design einfach ein Schmuckstück!!!


Ja, ich finde auch, dass er ganz oben mit dabei sein müsste.

MfG


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Der Verax sieht aus wie ein Raumschiff so ein Kühler habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Da fällt der Coolermaster V10.


----------



## o!m (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

@ Scorp:Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen

Ich finde, der IFX-14 fehlt dort nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## EasyRick (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Oha, in so einer Gallerie fehlt definitiv der Calmera KS09:

http://www.hardwareoc.at/P4-Kuehler/Calmera-KS10-001.jpg


----------



## Jami (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ich hab ja eig. nix gegen Thermaltake, aber der V1


----------



## snaapsnaap (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel Extreme Boxed Kühler

Der ist auch ziemlich schön, und hab ihn mir für gerademal 10€ erstanden


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Vermisse den Zalman CNPS 7700 Cu, war damals der leistungsstärkste Kühler seiner Zeit. Der Noctua NH-U12 fehlt mir auch irgendwie


----------



## filipe-pepo (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

IFX-14!!! kühlleistung ist ja auch nicht ohne 

@ EasyRick:
was ist den der Calmera KS09 für eine seltsame konstruktion?


----------



## El-Hanfo (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Eine Gallerie mit den hässlichsten Kühlern wäre auch gut
Mit dabei müsste der hier sein:
Achtung Design-Fail!

MfG


----------



## o!m (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

@ El-Hanfo: Haha, der sieht aus wie aus einem 80er Jahre Science Fiction Film. Voll Retro!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ja, das Teil geht ja mal gar nicht...!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ich vermisse auch den IFX-14. In verbindung mit einem Nanoxia oder Noiseblocker find ich den auch optisch ansprechend 

Dazu noch einen Zalman CNPS9700NT. Ein Traum


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

wo ist der ifx 14???


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



o!m schrieb:


> Ich finde, der IFX-14 fehlt dort nicht ohne Grund.


 
Ja, solangsam glaub ich den haben sie mit absicht nicht sofort mit aufgeführt, damit hier das geschrei nach ihm laut wird!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

*Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*

Was ist ein einem IFX-14 schön? Ich persönlich finde das Teil potthässlich 

cYa


----------



## EasyRick (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



filipe-pepo schrieb:


> @ EasyRick:
> was ist den der Calmera KS09 für eine seltsame konstruktion?


 
Ist ein Kühler aus DEUTSCHER Produktion! Sieht etwas seltsam aus und ist superselten. Hab ich für einen Euro im großen Auktionshaus bekommen.

Review: Cool East - Calmera ks10 Latentwärme-Kühler - Review Hartware.net


----------



## Henner (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Vermisse den Zalman CNPS 7700 Cu, war damals der leistungsstärkste Kühler seiner Zeit. Der Noctua NH-U12 fehlt mir auch irgendwie


Es geht nicht um die besten oder legendärsten Kühler, sondern um die schönsten. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## locojens (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Den immernoch schönsten CPU-Kühler hat mein oller AMIGA 2000 ... 
nämlich keinen!


----------



## cartago2202 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

es fählt der schönste seine art und einzigste mit echt vergoldung den König aller kühler frühere zeiten der unvergäsliche AEROCOOL GT1000 TWINSBYTE.de - Test: AeroCool GT1000 Heatpipekühler

und der Titan Vanessa Typ-L Vanessa L-type (TTC-NK25TB/SC(RB))


----------



## Puffer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



cartago2202 schrieb:


> ...einzigste...


----------



## AMDSpider (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Am schönsten ist der Verax. Dicht gefolgt von Thermaltake SpinQ, und besonders schön ist der Silverstone Nitrogen.


----------



## Eroghor (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also ich find der schönste CPU Kühler ist immer noch der EK Supreme 

Aber der CNPS 7700 fehlt wirklich, allerdings find ich die AlCu Variante hübscher als in Vollkupfer. Der olle BlueOrb ist ja auch drin und hat optisch weit weniger zu bieten als der Zalman.


----------



## kalkone (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Der ZALMAN 9900LED is am schönsten.
Dank den LED´s eine "blaue Kugel" und mächtig groß.
hab selber einen


----------



## wigman (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Vigor Monsoon III gefällt mir ganz gut, Kühlleistung ist aber nicht gerade herausragend


----------



## micky23 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Den TT Blue Orb hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal drin.
War ein richtig schicker Kühler


----------



## Shax145 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

hi ich finde den hier am schönsten:

der ASUS Triton 79 Amazing (limeted edition)


----------



## guna7 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Lieber gute Kühlleistung als Schönheit!


----------



## Shax145 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Darum geht es hier aber nicht! 

mfg: Shax


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

ich finde den silverstone nitrogon und den TRUE am schönsten


----------



## guna7 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



Shax145 schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier aber nicht!
> 
> mfg: Shax


Ist mir aber trotzdem lieber!


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Diesen Asus Kühler hat mein Dad auch, aber in Orange, sieht geil aus das Teil, aber kühlt schlecht. Der Lüfter ist ja auch in dem Kühler eingesetzt und nicht draußen befestigt


----------



## Selyroth (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also rein von der Otik gefällt mir der Thermaltake V1 am besten. Bringt mir halt wenig, wenn ich die Optik eh nicht sehe, oder überhaupt in mein gehäuse reinpasst. Innerlich ist bei mir Funktion immer noch wichtiger. ^_^


----------



## peterkemmer245 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

ich find die alle kaka


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Nicht schön müssen sie sein,sondern effizient


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



peterkemmer245 schrieb:


> ich finde die alle kaka


Okay 

Btw:Ifx 14 ftw

MfG


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Der IFX 14 fehlt devinitiv
 Der ist nämlich sehr schick UND kühlt verdammt gut
Besser und hübscher als so manche Wasserkühlung


----------



## P1X3L (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

ach ja die LUKÜ-noobs .... lustig


----------



## MarkusausN (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Scythe Kama Cross fehlt auch !!!!!!!!


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also ich hab nen Cooler Master HAF 932 mit 3x 230mm Lüftern+ 1x 140+ 1x 120 +(in ein paar Tagen) 2x 120mm Scythe Kama 1600 CPU-Lüfter auf nem IFX 14

Noob würd ich das nicht nennen

Wie gesagt, besser und hübscher als so manche WaKü


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

der Zalman CNPS 9900 LED is mit abstand (für mich) der schönste *sabber* ^^
wenn er nur nicht so laut wäre :-/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

"Schönste CPU-Kühler" und keine Zalman Flower? Fail.

Verax hatte auch einige sehr elegante Konstruktionen (an so hässliche kann ich mich dagegen nicht erinnern  ), die Originalen Orbs (k.a. von wem die damals waren), Kani Hedgehog sah meiner Erinnerung nach auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## P1X3L (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

einmal wakü imma wakü  wer kein bock auf OC hat dann is ok.... aber für den "richtigen" betrieb muss scho wakü sein


----------



## uk3k (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

geil, muss ich nen guten Geschmack haben...bin gleich 2mal "vertreten" 

Die Bildunterschrift zum Coolermaster Mars (dem Vorgänger meines aktuellen) is übrigens mehr als passend. Bei voller Drehzahl war der in der ganzen Wohnung zu hören
War aber der absolute Blickfang...

mfg


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



MarkusausN schrieb:


> Scythe Kama Cross fehlt auch !!!!!!!!


Es geht hier um die *schönsten *Kühler 



EasyRick schrieb:


> Oha, in so einer Gallerie fehlt definitiv der Calmera KS09:
> 
> http://www.hardwareoc.at/P4-Kuehler/Calmera-KS10-001.jpg


Wieviel Durchmesser hat die Heatpipe? 20 mm?
Sieht aus wie aus einem russischen U-Boot 




Aber auch wenn der Zalman 9900 drinnen ist gehört der 9700 eigentlich auch rein...


----------



## Selyroth (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

autsch. mit den kühler kann man ja jemanden erschlagen....


----------



## Barkun M'Arli (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Für mich fehlt der Arctic Cooling Freezer XTreme. Ich find Optik und Kühlleistung (ok, darum gehts ja hier nicht) klasse.


----------



## Shibi (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Sehr schöne Kühler, wobei ich mich bei ein paar frage was die in der Galerie zu suchen haben. Sie sehen zwar komisch aus, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders schön.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Na ja, gibt schönere Sachen als CPU-Kühler. Sie sind ganz fraglos allesamt stylisch, aber schön? Näh!


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

ÖÖhhm - IFX?


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

damit mal wieder ein guter Thermaltake dabei ist!

der Max Orb!
(kupfer) Thermaltake stellt Maxorb EX CPU-Kühler vor - Thermaltake Maxorb EX, kupfer
(silber) Orthy.de - Wissen was läuft! - Thermaltake MaxOrb: Weiterführung einer erfolgreichen Serie?
ist zwar nicht der neueste aber er ist schön

gruss,ben


----------



## spawn_2401 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Boxed Kühler 4TW  Wenn man kein OC betreibt^^


----------



## micky23 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



> Zitat von PCGH_Marc Beitrag anzeigen
> Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen
> 
> Was ist ein einem IFX-14 schön? Ich persönlich finde das Teil potthässlich
> ...


Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten


----------



## errat1c (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Was is mit dem hier links bei mir als Avatar? Der Zerotherm BTF95?
http://seleneinformatica.it/catalog/images/dissipatore%20cpu%202.jpeg


----------



## Uziflator (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Danamics LM10: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler wird nicht im Handel erscheinen*
> 
> Was ist ein einem IFX-14 schön? Ich persönlich finde das Teil potthässlich
> 
> cYa


Da hast du recht,kühlen tut er aber gut.

Vermissen den True Black,der True Chopper ist aber auch Bombig.


----------



## Celi-Torte (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Wie isses denn mit dem Scythe Kama Cross.
Ich bin mit der Kühlleistung absolut zufrieden. Über 26°C bekomme ichden C2D 6750 nicht. Und hören kann ich den Lüfter auch kaum. Der ist für das Geld ne absolute Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Uziflator (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



Celi-Torte schrieb:


> Wie isses denn mit dem Scythe Kama Cross.
> Ich bin mit der Kühlleistung absolut zufrieden. Über 26°C bekomme ichden C2D 6750 nicht. Und hören kann ich den Lüfter auch kaum. Der ist für das Geld ne absolute Kaufempfehlung.


Es geht nicht um die Leistung,sondern wie sie aussehen, es heist nicht ohne grund "Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler"


----------



## luxifer (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

da fehlt glasklar der asus triton 75!


----------



## Chemenu (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Scythe Ninja CU... mein Schatzzz... 

Einfach zeitlos.


----------



## Deneb86 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

der ASUS Trition und die Zalman CNPS modelle haben es mir angetan (auch wen der asus nur mittelmäßig kühlt) -.-

der zalman ist der all-rounder, kein spitzenreiter aber auch nicht das letzte kühl-equipment


----------



## Aks-ty (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Wo bleibt der Thermalright SI-120 . Das ist der schönste CPU kühler den ich kenne.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Der IFX fehlt! 

Mit seinem Flammendesign ein echter hingucker. Sprech aus Erfahrung  

Die anderen da sind einfach nur hässlich, vorallem Zalman und Thermaltake


----------



## Yutshi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Der Z600 macht sich wirklich sehr schön in einem großen Case. 
Habe ihn bei mir verbaut. Und die Kühlung ist wirklich sehr sehr gut! Allein schon, weil die Lamellen nicht all zu dicht aneinander sitzen wie bei anderen Kühlern und man somit kein hoch drehenden Lüfter braucht um die Luft zwischen den Lamellen durchzuschieben.


----------



## Gast20140710 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Thermalright SI-120 . Das ist der schönste CPU kühler den ich kenne.



der kommt noch diese woche aus meinem alten rechner in den neuen, wenn das LGA775 RM da is <3

imho gibt es stylemäßig nix, was an verax rankommt.


----------



## Gruselgurke (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also den Arctic-Cooling Freezer Extreme find ich auch nicht schlecht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4clocker (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Finds auch schade das der IFX-14 nicht dabei ist, der sieht eifach nur hammer geil aus!
Was für nen Lüfter hat denn der Intel Extreme?


----------



## hzdriver (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

mir fehlt der Golden Orb , sah auch gut aus , mfg


----------



## _hellgate_ (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

der verax ist mal geil^^


----------



## rabit (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Manche sind auch echt schwer zu reinigen!


----------



## mr_sleeve (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

also ich weis echt nich was ihr habt aber ich find die Kühler sehen alle nicht wirklich gut aus


----------



## exa (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Scythe Ninja CU... mein Schatzzz...
> 
> Einfach zeitlos.



dito, hab günstig noch einen bekommen, und der wird auch nie in den Betrieb gehen, sondern einen schönen Platz in der Glasvitrine bekommen... fehlt nur noch die Glasvitrine^^


----------



## Umut (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

schöne Kühler 
besonders gut finde ich den Scythe Ninja und den Zalman


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Der Asus Silent Knight ist einsame spitze. Wäre der jetzt noch silber nicht rot, dann wäre es der hingucker schlechthin. 
Besonders schön finde ich auch den Zalman CNPS9500 AM2. Von der Leistung abgesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also ich finde den CoolerMaster V8 nicht schlecht! Hat Ähnlichkeit mit einem Motor und zudem eine gute Kühlleistung(weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung).


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Mir gefallen alle Noctua Kühler weil die einfach ohne Optische Mängel sind. Auch der Xigmatek RED SCORPION ist einfach und schlicht. Auch wenn sie zu den Leistungsstarken gehören gefallen sie mir.
Was da aber so alles in der Bildergallerie aufgelistet ist sind eher die seltsamsten bzw. die hässlichsten Kühler.


----------



## schlappe89 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Wo bitteschön ist der Zerotherm Schmetterlingskühler? Der war ma hammergeil ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

am schicksten ist immer noch der Scythe Ninja Copper, hat ja zum Glück auch seinen verdienten Platz in der Übersicht


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Der Asus Silent Knight ist einsame spitze. Wäre der jetzt noch silber nicht rot, dann wäre es der hingucker schlechthin.
> Besonders schön finde ich auch den Zalman CNPS9500 AM2. Von der Leistung abgesehen
> 
> 
> ...


Mhh geil Nvidia Logo auf nem CPU Kühler
Der V10 passt da auch noch rein...naja wirklich zeitlos schön isser net, aber sieht geil aus..wüde der noch gute Leistung bringen


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> am schicksten ist immer noch der Scythe Ninja Copper, hat ja zum Glück auch seinen verdienten Platz in der Übersicht



Find ich auch, die anderen sind so lala. Ne Version in Mattschwarz wäre von dem sehr sehr geil


----------



## dbpaule (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Der Zalman 9900LED ist wirklich ne Schönheit, aber da fehlen einige andere Schönheiten, doch ist das ganze wirklich Geschmackssache.

LG, Paule


----------



## Explosiv (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

'Der Verax ist ja mal hässlich .

Wo ist der Scythe Mugen 2 ? Der sollte schon dabei sein,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Carter (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

ich versteh nicht warum so viele leute kühler mit übelsten plastikaufbauten mögen

naja da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem prolimatech


----------



## Manny G. (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Da sind ein paar kuriose Kühler dabei,die einfach nur geil aussehen!


----------



## SaxonyHK (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ich finde, der Kühler gehört auf jeden Fall in die Aufzählung: welcome to ZEROtherm
Das ist schon irgendwie ein Klassiker der gut aussieht und richtig gute Kühlleistung mitbringt.


----------



## Malocher (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Boah, wusste gar nicht das Lüfter gut aussehen können.  Der Zalman VF 2000 und der Coolermaster Eclipse (sieht aus wie ein Schneckengehäuse) gefallen mir optisch am besten.


----------



## Grilgan (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ich finde ja den Alpenföhn Matterhorn am geilsten!


----------



## reudinho (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

dachte schon dass gar kein zalman cnps vertreten war und hab schon an pcgh gezweifelt xD
hab den 9700LED drin wunderschönes teil und scharf wie sau... hab mir schon zweimal die finger aufgeschnitten an dem ding


----------



## windows (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

WaKü´s sind schöner ...


----------



## guna7 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



windows schrieb:


> WaKü´s sind schöner ...


.... und teurer


----------



## windows (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



guna7 schrieb:


> .... und teurer


... und meistens leistungsstärker


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



windows schrieb:


> ... und meistens leistungsstärker



Ja vor 3-4 jahren waren sie das, aber heut sind die teuren Lukühler meist genauso gut wie eine 3mal so teure Wasserkühlung. 
Und das sag ich obwohl ich 5 jahre lang auf Wasserkühlung geschwört hab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also wenn ich 360€ in eine CPU-only (Wa)Kühlung investieren würde, dann würde die vielleicht nicht auf bessere Temperaturen als ein LMX kommen (d.h. in den ersten 3-4 Studen bis sie warm ist schon), dafür aber vollpassiv arbeiten...

@Update: Traurig, dass immer noch kein `CNPS6xxx-Vertreter dabei ist...


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich 360€ in eine CPU-only (Wa)Kühlung investieren würde, dann würde die vielleicht nicht auf bessere Temperaturen als ein LMX kommen (d.h. in den ersten 3-4 Studen bis sie warm ist schon), dafür aber vollpassiv arbeiten...
> 
> @Update: Traurig, dass immer noch kein `CNPS6xxx-Vertreter dabei ist...



Ganz ehrlich, vollpassiv hatt ich doch auch, und ich muss sagen gute luftkühlung hörst du genauso wenig raus, vieleicht in nem isolierten raum, aber bei normalen hintergrundgeräuschen hörst ne gute Luftkühlung nicht.
Das waren anfangs auch meine bedenken als ich von Wakü auf Lukü umgestiegen bin das man den PC deutlicher hört, zumindest wenns halt ne CPU Only kühlung ist macht das geräuschemässig keinen unterschied.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also ich höre meine 12db Päpste bei 6V noch (wenn die Festplatten mal Ruhe geben  ) und die S-Flex waren bei Tests außerhalb des Gehäuses bei 500rpm ebenfalls wahrnehmbar. Diese Lautstärke muss ein (High-End-)Grafikkartenluftkühler erstmal unterbieten und eine Festplattendämmung, die sie bei guten Temperaturen schafft, kenne ich auch nicht.
[/offtopic]


----------



## push@max (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ich war schon immer ein Fan von Zalman-Kühlern.


----------



## mycel-x (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Moinsen.
Ich habe den ASUS Silent Knight aber der war garnicht leise der dunkle Ritter.Erst als ich Ihm einen 120er Coolink Swif2 verpasst habe war ich zufrieden.
Kuckst Du auch hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/mycel-x-albums-design-1212-picture28866-bild0518.jp


----------



## Ahab (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Den Silent Knight hatte ich auch. Mir war er dann aber irgendwann doch zu laut.


----------



## tobi757 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

@ruyven_macaran: Wenn du auf CPU-Kühler und Grafikkartenkühler, sowie im Gehäuse nur be quiet SilentWings verwendest ist das System mega leise .... 

Finde den MegaShadow am schönsten, der ist ja zum Glück auch dabei ;D


----------



## x4rd45 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

coolermaster v10 ist ziemlich schick 
zwar unbrauchbar aber ich hatte ihn mal  jez megahalems pcgh edition


----------



## Eroghor (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Aus dieser Auflistung gefallen mir der Zalman VF2000 und der Scythe Ninja Copper am besten, die meisten anderen sind einfach nur plump oder mit hässlichem Plastik verschandelt.

Aber der beste ist sowieso der EK Supreme


----------



## Shi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Der DuOrb ist der coolste


----------



## Gothic1806 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ich hab den hier der fehlt auch ganz sicha 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also wer die folgenden Kühler schön findet, der findet auch ein Betonklotz schön!

thermalright venomous x
ekl alpenföhn matterhorn
silentmaxx frostbite pro
sharkoon silent eagle 
Asus Triton "Amazing"
scythe ninja copper
verax

Man kann sich zwar um die Geschmäcker, aber ich denke wer das schön findet, leidet unter Geschmacksverkalkung!

mfg


----------



## keineAhnung (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Also wer die folgenden Kühler schön findet, der findet auch ein Betonklotz schön!
> 
> thermalright venomous x
> ekl alpenföhn matterhorn
> ...



da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu^^
vor allem dieser sharkoon silent eagle kommt ja echt hässlich....


----------



## Yutshi (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ach, macht euch doch in eure Windeln. Es reicht doch, wenn man sich keinen Kühler kauft, der nur gut aussieht. Neben wichtigen Eigenschaften sollte der Kühler wirklich schon - wer darauf Wert legt - zu den anderen Kompnenten passen. 
Ich hab meinen Z600 und bin in jeglicher Weise zufrieden.


----------



## Annabell (1. März 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Also mein Favorit ist der Mega Shadow. Den habe ich auch . Wen ich weniger mag, sind Thor's Hammer und der Verax. Aber den Matterhorn finde ich ok... 

Natürlich ist die Leitung erstmal primär und danach kommt die Optik. Wobei die Leistung auch beim Mega Shadow stimmen sollte (habe es aber selber noch nicht getestet, aber so ohne Übertakten hält der die Temperaturen auf jeden Fall schön tief).


----------



## foin (10. April 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

manche kühler verdienen es nicht hier zu stehen, andere sind aber richtig geil


----------



## FTS (10. April 2010)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Seh ich wie mein Vorredner. Schönheit ist aber auch subjektiv 

Jack


----------



## alm0st (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Den Zalman CNPS12X finde ich schon echt schick aber für mich steht die reine Kühlleistung im Vordergrund. Deshalb lieber den Brocken von Noctua NH-D14


----------



## t1r3xx (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

ich hab den Thermalright True Copper der wiegt mit kühlern über 2kg.. einfach nur ein hübscher big boy


----------



## elohim (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

völlig wahllose/geschmacklose Zusammenstellung wenn man mich fragt


----------



## cloth82 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

*ASUS Axe Square AMAzing* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich den nur übersehen? Kühlt ordentlich, sieht gut aus und ist flüsterleise. Als ich ihn mir zugelegt habe, habe ich ein User-Review für ein anderes Forum geschrieben. 
Vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Der Preis ist mittlerweile scheinbar exorbitant gestiegen, das mag unter Anderem an der limitierten Auflage liegen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Die beiden finde ich Optisch am schönsten :
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2012/01/pcghx-promo-schoene-kuehler-00017.jpg
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2009/02/Zalman_CNPS_9900.jpg
Einen älteren Zalman hatte ich auch mal, den Zalman CNPS 9500A.


----------



## 4clocker (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Jede Menge Bilder von Abfall-Kühlern aber eins vom IFX-14 ist nicht dabei


----------



## knaecketoast (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



4clocker schrieb:


> Jede Menge Bilder von Abfall-Kühlern aber eins vom IFX-14 ist nicht dabei


 
Es geht hier um's aussehen, nicht um die Kühlleistung.


----------



## elohim (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



knaecketoast schrieb:


> Es geht hier um's aussehen, nicht um die Kühlleistung.


 
das war ihm wohl schon bewusst


----------



## exa (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



cloth82 schrieb:


> ASUS Axe Square AMAzing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Steht bei mir in der Vitrine (!)


----------



## steveO (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Die haben den Coolermaster v10 vergessen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



> Die haben den Coolermaster v10 vergessen


Ich schätze, sie hatten ihre Gründe 

Aber Bild 8 ... klasse, daran werd ich jetzt jedes mal denken müssen, wenn ich den Genesis seh 

EDIT: 37 sieht aus wie ein Mensch mit Helm... oder ein Bügeleisen.... oder ein Hähnchen aus dem supermarkt.... aber "einer der schönsten Kühler der letzten Jahre"?  

ich hoff, ich bin grad zu müde um den hoffentlich enthaltenen wütend knurrenden Sarkasmus zu sehen, weil das Teil ist ja mal sowas von.... naja, "Geschmacksache"


----------



## Benne74 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Wie wäre es noch mit dem Freezer XTREME Rev. 2?

Ansonsten coole Galerie. Ist mal was anderes.


----------



## Entelodon (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

den true copper hatte ich mal...  leider ist das kupfer oxidiert wegen der fingerabdrücke die ich nicht besondrs gut entfernte...


----------



## Hackintoshi (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ergänzend hätte ich noch einen hersteller, auf den ich durch zufall gestoßen bin. 
Gesucht habe ich den ZEROTHERM CF900 .
Der schönere cooler ist allerdings der ZEROTHERM BTF 95 !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.abload.de/img/zerothermbtf95-cupassgv5ok.jpg


----------



## Fanatix (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Das stimmt, er ist nicht schlecht.. Den in einem schwarz Eloxiertem Kleid, das stelle ich mir geil vor


----------



## Grunert (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

yeah mein Ninja3 ist gleich als erstes Bild dabei


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Den Kühler hier http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2004/06/15/fighting_fan_noise_pollution/cpu-fan2.jpg hätte ich immer gerne nur wegen der Optik gehabt.


----------



## elohim (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

man sieht wieder, Geschmäcker sind sehr verschieden 


mein Favorit:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-pcghx-check-2877-picture352430-img-6273.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-pcghx-check-2877-picture348668-img-5885.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-pcghx-check-2877-picture348672-img-5887.jpg


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Ich finde den Alpenföhn Matterhorn am besten, der K2 sieht auch schön aus


----------



## evilpanda (13. Januar 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den Alpenföhn Matterhorn am besten, der K2 sieht auch schön aus



Da schließe ich mich an!
In der Rev. B mit blauen Lüfter. Einfach nur schön. Ein schwarzer Brocken


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Das ist wohl wahr - aber dennoch finde ich mehr dieser Kühler hässlich als schön


----------



## usopia (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

...jap, der Matterhorn sieht klasse aus, ansonsten noch der Mega Shadow. Hab selbst leider nur den Ur-Megahalems, der aber trotdem super ist.
Der abgebildete Phanteks ist aber ziemlich sicher _nicht_ die orange Version sondern die rote.


----------



## Woldor (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

Die Schmetterlinge von Zerotherm gehören auf jeden Fall dazu wenn es um außergewöhnliche Designs geht. Schade dass nicht auch andere Tierformen bei den Kühlern Verwendung gefunden haben.


----------



## 4clocker (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*



knaecketoast schrieb:


> Es geht hier um's aussehen, nicht um die Kühlleistung.


Eben, der IFX-14 sieht ja wohl besser aus als jeder andere Turmkühler auf den Bildern


----------



## BigT72 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

wenn ihr nicht mal den ifx 14 hier bei stellt dann eben meine.


----------



## tobiii (14. Januar 2012)

Intel stock cooler yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaah


----------



## siedenburg (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Special: Die vermutlich schönsten CPU-Kühler*

schade dass der coolermaster v10 fehlt. ich finde den kühler, wenn auch überdimensioniert sehr nett vom aussehen.


----------



## l00ri (15. Januar 2012)

Mein Favorit und seit etwas mehr als ein Jahr in meinem Rechner -> Prolimatech Super Mega mit 2 140mm Xigmatek Crystal Red. 

Sieht super aus und unter Prime nach 7 Stunden 48 Grad @ 600 (vorn) und 500 (hinten) rpm.


----------

